# French Lop on Freecycle, Hampshire



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

On my local freecycle - 6mth old male French Lop, Havant, Hants.
Same person is also looking for homes for baby rabbits (unspecified breed).

Any takers?


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

wud love to but too far away and oh wud kill me


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my local freecycle has rabbits on it every week  I normally email the person and advise them of the local rescue centres and the benefits of giving them to the rescue, home checks, neutering etc.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also crofty will kill you for this thread


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wish I hadn't read this. I live in Havant so could probably walk there and since Justin sadly went to the Bridge last week have a spare hutch and run. Not sure if French Lops are the really big ones though? Although since keeping Justin indoors after his tumour was diagnosed, I have considered letting my next bun be an indoor bun, despite the mess Justin made (he never quite got the hang of litter training, bless him). 

Not sure if it would be encouraging someone who may be a BYB though - but then I guess if the little one is free it may be not be.

I will have to look at the advert but wouldn't want to do anything to harm bunnies or encourage bad breeding. Poor Justin had trouble with his teeth the whole time I had him - it was so unfair.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> Wish I hadn't read this. I live in Havant so could probably walk there and since Justin sadly went to the Bridge last week have a spare hutch and run. Not sure if French Lops are the really big ones though? Although since keeping Justin indoors after his tumour was diagnosed, I have considered letting my next bun be an indoor bun, despite the mess Justin made (he never quite got the hang of litter training, bless him).
> 
> Not sure if it would be encouraging someone who may be a BYB though - but then I guess if the little one is free it may be not be.
> 
> I will have to look at the advert but wouldn't want to do anything to harm bunnies or encourage bad breeding. Poor Justin had trouble with his teeth the whole time I had him - it was so unfair.


Yes frenchies are quite big they can weigh upto 16lb and are probably on scale of a cat in size prob bigger lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

would make a great house rabbit!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got to go to work now but I am very tempted to try and take as many of these little fur babes as I can and then rehome them myself. I hate the idea of them ending up as snake food or something.

I have the space and, although I do work long hours, I am a community worker so pop home throughout the day anyway to check on my other animals. I just don't have the money to pay vet bills for too many more pets

I could maybe rehome them in conjunction with the rescue where I volunteer. I don't think they have room for the bunnies there but they do have a website and a good vetting system in place so the bunnies would go to good homes. The rescue where I used to work have stopped doing it officially but still find homes for needy buns so I may be able to rehome via there too.

It's a bit soon after Justin really but I think he would want me to help if I could. He was such a gorgeous, friendly, generous bunny.

Will contact the person offering them when I get home from work. Just hope they are still available or if they have gone that they have gone to good homes.

A cat sized bun would fit in well with my eight cats They may not even notice it's a different species. They weren't at all phased by Justin being indoors, just sniffed him and left him alone.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

If the rabbit is free could you not get him and take him to a rescue centre if you didn't want to keep him? At least then you know he'll be health checked, neutered and re-homed properly

Just seen your post above (I think we were writing at the same time) ...sounds like a good idea


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> would make a great house rabbit!


Apparently he is a house rabbit anyway. I have emailed the lady for more details but so far that's all she's told me! Still no idea what the other babies are. Sadly I can't help any more than that, although I don't live that far away I don't drive and couldn't at the moment take in anything even temporarily (decorators are in so my spare room is full of boxes) and I couldn't put an indoor rabbit out in my shed in this weather.

ETA: Hmmmm. Sounds a bit odd, just had this reply back: "ive got 2 mini rex babys left both 16weeks 1 is a choc 1 is a torte both very sweet but do need time spent with them as i have so many dont always have the time to pick them all up every day i also get a lot of recue bunny in so not a lot of time"

So she is giving hers away for free to make room for rescues? Or giving rescues away?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

:huh: oh no....


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> :huh: oh no....


Crofty....you know what your heart is telling you to do!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant take anymore buns myself but i can certainly try and help if someone pms me the link to the add cos i cant find it!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

crofty said:


> I cant take anymore buns myself but i can certainly try and help if someone pms me the link to the add cos i cant find it!!


Done! hope you can get more details from the lady than I did.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've e-mailed her too as I am so local. I just hope the ones that have already gone have bunny loving homes. I don't know of anyone who rescues near me. If I did I would help out there rather than drive 30/45 mins to the other rescue


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I've since found out it's _possible_ the lady is a bit of a 'serial offloader' of animals - taking them in and rehoming. I don't know if she is a bona fide rescue, if so then all above board, but it should be made clear on her posts to the recycling group. If you wish to continue that's entirely up to you - rescue or no, you may end up with a gorgeous house bunny.... It's all a bit dodgy-seeming, I'm afraid :?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love to take him I love french lops but I'm way too far away


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

She's just answered saying she only has 2 16 week old mini male rex's left at the moment. 

I don't know much about breeds of bunnies. Mine are all just 'bunnies' - adorable rescue bunnies but I don't know what type they are. I was more interested in the french lop as a house bunny. The mini rexs sound like they may be too small, given my eight fur monsters. 

I guess if she regularly rehomes she may be careful they won't go for snakefood, but it seems an odd place to advertise.

I expect Crofty will find out more - she is very good at bunny rescue


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Seems she's advertising Free to Good Home on Preloved as well.
Mini Rex aren't tiny, just a smaller version of Standard Rex. They're Dutch sized or just under - 4lbs or so. She has one chocolate and one tortie (aka sooty-fawn)... of course they will have the amazing plush velvet rex coats too. I think they are boys.

This is what the tortie should look like:









Choc:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the lady said she did have the French Lop available but she wanted to make sure he had what he needed and vetted homes. I said that I was new to having house bunnies and welcomed advice and asked if I could meet him, see if he liked me and if he did get a list of what I would need, buy it and then get her to check to see if she was happy before I took him. After another couple of e-mails it transpired I wasn't really what she was looking for as I work and she said he is used to having company all day. 

I do pop home throughout the day and do my paperwork at home but was hoping eventually the cats would keep him company - they get on fine with my outdoor bunnies, but maybe I was being unrealistic.

She did say that she thoroughly vets people who take her animals and doesn't let them go to just anyone so hopefully none of those who were offered free have gone for snake food.

I am sure I will find another French lop that needs a home but I will make sure I have what is needed ready beforehand. I expect the rescue where I fostered Justin will have one in at some point, although they haven't now. I won't foster again though - it was too stressful going through a third party when he was ill. I will adopt and insure the bunny.

Will start a new thread to get some advice on house bunnies.


----------

